# Did anyone else feel bad for Rashad last night?



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

I must admit im not a big fan of Evans and i cant explain why, i just dont really like the guy alot. He has a good attitude towards mma and other fighters so to be honest i dont see a reason why i should dislike him. 

I have now watched the fight about six times and the more i watch it the more i feel bad for the guy and for some reason i actually like the guy now. 

Is there anyone else here who felt bad for him or was every one cheering that he had been ko'd?


----------



## TALENT (May 21, 2008)

You like him more now because he has been humanized. 

But no I don't feel sorry for him at all. He took the same chances as anyone who steps in the octagon and lost. No biggy I am sure he will still do very well in the UFC for a long time.


----------



## Silly_Mo (May 19, 2009)

I am a big Rashad Evans fan...probably my favorite fighter. Don't think he's the best....just my favorite. Don't really feel bad for him though. I mean....if it destroys his career I will. But this is one of them losses that will hopefully redirect his career and make him better. He needs to train on some of the intrinsic (spiritual) arts of fighting anyway. Where you rely on focus and internal strength more than the physical. Hopefully this will take him there.

That being said. I just found out Machida drinks piss. Is that true? I mean I'm all for being dedicated to your craft and beliefs....but that's just nasty.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Silly_Mo said:


> I am a big Rashad Evans fan...probably my favorite fighter. Don't think he's the best....just my favorite. Don't really feel bad for him though. I mean....if it destroys his career I will. But this is one of them losses that will hopefully redirect his career and make him better. He needs to train on some of the intrinsic (spiritual) arts of fighting anyway. Where you rely on focus and internal strength more than the physical. Hopefully this will take him there.
> 
> That being said. I just found out Machida drinks piss. Is that true? I mean I'm all for being dedicated to your craft and beliefs....but that's just nasty.


Better than a shit shake I suppose.









I did I have little bit of a tear hanging in the corner of my eye


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Silly_Mo said:


> I just found out Machida drinks piss. Is that true? I mean I'm all for being dedicated to your craft and beliefs....but that's just nasty.


That's why he won. Now he just needs to bottle that stuff up and market it around the world :thumb02: lmao

Just kidding but I did feel pretty bad for Rashad myself but didn't pitty him. I guess Talent was right maybe it humanized him a bit but this experience is just what he needed to humble him a bit more and focus on the things he might need to work on.


----------



## Shoguns_Nuts (Oct 11, 2007)

Not me. I was very happy, I have watched it 5 times since.


----------



## IndependentMOFO (Feb 23, 2009)

I didn't feel too bad for him. Not because I don't like the guy, but he seemed to take the loss in a good fashion.


----------



## Jaro Alva (Mar 9, 2009)

I think it's a fairly logical human response to 'feel bad' for someone you've just seen being knocked out. My feelings towards Rashad were neutral, and they pretty much remain this way. I'm curious to see if (and in how much time) he'll bounce back.


----------



## Silly_Mo (May 19, 2009)

TERMINATOR said:


> Better than a shit shake I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL.....yeah is you're driking shit shakes you might as well kill yourself. But you watched it live so it's only natural to tear up. I already knew the outcome so watching it wasn't that bad.


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

HECK NO!!!!! I was bouncing off the walls... I do not hate Rashad but I couldn stand him winning anymore cuz I think he was gettin a bit too arrogant and he did ust finish beating Forrest who is my fav fighter. I have been turning from nuetral to a huge fan of Machida over the past year and I was too pumped that he won the title to really care about Rashads feelings at all. The man isn hurt so I am thrilled and do not feel sorry at all. I think I will have an easier time rooting for him in the future now that he has finally lost.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

i feel like rashad took it like a man he stood there and took everything....plus he ws humble in defeat....i repected him.....:thumb02:


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

I felt bad for Rashad...

I still think he's a great fighter but he was just outclassed last night. It's like taking some kid that's an amazing go-kart driver... and then setting him up in a race against Michael Schumacher!!! Is the kid good? Yeah... but he ain't Schumacher good.

I think Rashad was already beat at the beginning of the fight. He didn't have the usual confidence/cockiness he usually has. He almost looked afraid to fight... and as if he already knew he was going to lose... and just wanted to lose in the least painful/embarrassing way possible.

I saw one time Rashad got hit... and it looked like he was about to do one of those show off moves like when he grabbed his balls in front of Forrest. But then he quickly stopped doing that. It was like he was thinking... "Uh-oh... I'd look pretty stupid showing off and then getting KTFO".

Poor Rashad... I hope he recovers from this. I'm sure he'll win again against the rest of the LHW crowd. Machida is just on another level.


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

And... how the *#$#@! is Rampage gonna beat Machida???

The old Rampage had so many moves... but the current one just stands there looking for a knockout.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

yeah i felt a little bad, i hated to see him get knocked out like that and he was very humble after and took it like a champ so i definitely got tons of respect for the guy


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Silly_Mo said:


> I am a big Rashad Evans fan...probably my favorite fighter. Don't think he's the best....just my favorite. Don't really feel bad for him though. I mean....if it destroys his career I will. But this is one of them losses that will hopefully redirect his career and make him better. He needs to train on some of the intrinsic (spiritual) arts of fighting anyway. Where you rely on focus and internal strength more than the physical. Hopefully this will take him there.
> 
> That being said. I just found out Machida drinks piss. Is that true? I mean I'm all for being dedicated to your craft and beliefs....but that's just nasty.


I wouldn't do it, but drinking your own urine isn't dangerous. It leaves the body essentially sterile. I don't see how it could help, but it also probably won't hurt you.


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

I don't feel bad for him at all, I respect him a little more though for the way he acted after the fight.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

HexRei said:


> I wouldn't do it, but drinking your own urine isn't dangerous. It leaves the body essentially sterile. I don't see how it could help, but it also probably won't hurt you.


What about drinking Machida's urine? Is that dangerous for me?


----------



## EbonGear (Dec 31, 2006)

After word gets out I bet it's going on the banned substance list, Machidas screwed


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Of course I felt bad lol. But not because he lost, but the way he lost. I never seen him like that and it was hard to watch. But he has a lot of heart, and I know he'll be back and better than ever because of this fight.


----------



## starbug (Sep 9, 2007)

Didnt even bother to read the posts already posted on this topic, as im easy swayed. NO Way did i feel sorry for Rashad, the guy got owned. Machida made him look like a fool. I always took Rashard for what he was, an Ok figher, who was always going to get beat as sooon as a fighter with any class and brain power got to grips with him. Machida is the master, i dont see anyone who can beat him at this point in time. The guys class and vision is just too good. 

Some of the ppl on this form dont like Machida, they feel he is too negative. I think he is quality, and im so looking forward to his up and coming fights... its gonna take a very good fighter, to unthrone Lyoto Machida!


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Not in the least bit. The way he has treated fighers in the ring in the past made him deserve that. I expect that he'll cut that stuff out and stick to business from now on, should make him a better fighter.


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

**** no, i absolutly loved it, probable my favorite beating ever, can't see how anyone feels bad for rashad?!?!?!....rashad is a piece of shit showboater, and he got what he deserved, it was a long time coming....I hope to see more of it.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

JoshKnows46 said:


> , can't see how anyone feels bad for rashad?!?!?!....*rashad is a piece of shit showboater*.



Oh Jah *ROLLS EYES* :sarcastic12:


here we go again.......


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

Im a bit neutral about this. I don't really like either of them so I didn't really care who'd win. Machida's boring point fighting bs is what bothered me most in the past, but now that he is actually finishing fights I don't mind him as much.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I don't feel bad for Rashad as he's a fighter, it's what he does. Wins, loses, it's his job.

He'll bounce back, no problems.


----------



## roboyobo (May 28, 2007)

I feel a little bad when i see someone get knocked out cold like rashad did...but i have to admit, it was exciting fight to watch, and since rashad was okay after the fight i was not feeling bad anymore. the knockout i felt bad for was when paciao ktfo hatton...that ko was brutal.


----------



## hebaj (Jun 25, 2008)

No.

No matter how good of a counter-fighter you are, there is always somebody better.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

I thought rashad had a big ego, but I don't waste time really hating on a guy, that said; no I don't feel sorry for him, he knew the risk, and would have done the same thing to machida given the opporunity.

Let me just say that I've watched the fight A LOT at this point, and evans definitely has a big heart, and can take a hell of a punch. I didn't want him to lose for any other reason than machida getting the belt, didn't care how it happened, although I am a decision hater, I'm just a sucker for this dude's technique.

he was definitely humbled, and disgraced, and he impressed me after the fight. It seemed he really cared, which is good.


----------



## MooJuice (Dec 12, 2008)

yeah, just to add, rashad was getting punched hard as hell while he had his jaw hanging wiiiiide open. He took a hell of a lot in that fight, and showed that not only does he have a greate chin, but he showed a tonne of heart and his words and actions after the fight too made me gain a lot of respect for him. Previously i mostly respected his abilities, now i also respect him more as a person. I look forward to seeing how he comes back after this; i have high hopes.


----------



## BobbyD (Apr 27, 2008)

MooJuice said:


> yeah, just to add, rashad was getting punched hard as hell while he had his jaw hanging wiiiiide open.


That's because he was talking shit. He's lucky he didn't get his jaw broke.

I didn't feel bad. My hand still hurts from hi 5'n my brother.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

Rashad is a great and exciting fighter who fans have consistently underestimated. In his graciousness after defeat he's converted me to a true fan.

He has a long and bright future ahead of him still.


----------



## Joessups (Mar 11, 2007)

i thoroughly enjoyed, like others im sure, rashad getting his swagger knocked out of him. I also am glad i will never have to see the stat that he "has never been knocked out' anymore. but i dont hate him or anything


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

The only times I really feel bad for a fighter losing is when it is someone who used to be really good but keeps getting brutally finished like Chuck or when it is someone I have a ton of respect for like Yoshida.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

rashad likes to showboat a little too much for me to feel bad for him. a lipreader posted on the UG what they thought he was saying during those final seconds of the fight and it was nothing but cocky bullshit. i believe he called machida a bitch, said he had nothing for him, among other things. I'll go back and look for it and post if I can find it.


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

osmium said:


> The only times I really feel bad for a fighter losing is when it is someone who used to be really good but keeps getting brutally finished like Chuck or when it is someone I have a ton of respect for like Yoshida.


agreed :thumbsup:

chucky was a beast, felt bad for him the last couple fights....felt bad for franklin after both anderson fights, becuase he was dominate and could beat everyone and keep getting title shots but it would have never matter'd becuase he could never beat anderson, and seemed so helpless in those fights....and I felt bad for bj penn after gsp fight, becuase no one has ever got close to over welming him like that.....couture after the lesner fight....not terribly sad, but it was tuff to see their faces after those fights.


----------



## Shoguns_Nuts (Oct 11, 2007)

HexRei said:


> rashad likes to showboat a little too much for me to feel bad for him. a lipreader posted on the UG what they thought he was saying during those final seconds of the fight and it was nothing but cocky bullshit. i believe he called machida a bitch, said he had nothing for him, among other things. I'll go back and look for it and post if I can find it.



I too thought he was saying something cocky, the way his head was swaggering and all while he was saying it.

Many fighters do this though. When they get hit hard, they throw there hands up and all saying stuff like "come on", its usually because they are hurt. 

But the sad thing in Rashads case is, he was basically out cold while he was talking trash, so that trash talk was coming from his subconsciousness...You do the math.


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

HexRei said:


> rashad likes to showboat a little too much for me to feel bad for him. a lipreader posted on the UG what they thought he was saying during those final seconds of the fight and it was nothing but cocky bullshit. i believe he called machida a bitch, said he had nothing for him, among other things. I'll go back and look for it and post if I can find it.





Shoguns_Nuts said:


> I too thought he was saying something cocky, the way his head was swaggering and all while he was saying it.
> 
> Many fighters do this though. When they get hit hard, they throw there hands up and all saying stuff like "come on", its usually because they are hurt.
> 
> But the sad thing in Rashads case is, he was basically out cold while he was talking trash, so that trash talk was coming from his subconsciousness...You do the math.


He was even trash talking when he was on the floor and if you play his interview after the fight backwards, he was still trash talking!


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

Shoguns_Nuts said:


> I too thought he was saying something cocky, the way his head was swaggering and all while he was saying it.
> 
> Many fighters do this though. When they get hit hard, they throw there hands up and all saying stuff like "come on", its usually because they are hurt.
> 
> But the sad thing in Rashads case is, he was basically out cold while he was talking trash, so that trash talk was coming from his subconsciousness...You do the math.


I almost wanted to ask this, cause I too thought the same thing. My girlfriend going into the fight said she was hoping for rashad to get knocked out, and be acting all cocky while getting hit, and then just stfu, and she pretty much called it. She was collecting posters off the wall while rashad was being interviewed, funny stuff.

I felt rashad had too much ego going in to this fight, but I feel I learned a lot about him after this fight?


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

Buckingham said:


> He was even trash talking when he was on the floor and if you play his interview after the fight backwards, he was still trash talking!


LMFAO!!! I just watched the gate yesterday! :thumb02:


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Why feel bad for him? Sometimes you KO and other times you get KO'd. That's part of the game.


----------



## Hunter89 (Mar 24, 2008)

No way!!! i loved every second of it, i think he thinks he's better than what he is, and alot of people have bought into him, he's had alot of luck i think in the UFC, he narrowly beat Chuck Liddell to the punch, he would of lost a Decision to Tito, if he hadn't had a point deducted, for holding the cage, he again narrowly beat Michael Bisping by laying on him, for majority of the fight did nothing in terms of the stand-up.To be fair he has beaten pretty average fighters convincingly in Sean Salmon, Jason Lambert, and Sam Hoger. The only real credential he has is the fact he did beat Forrest Griffin by TKO, but Griffin was in control of majority of the fight until he got stunned by Evans and he finished it.


----------

